# AS I Type getting ready to buy 1996 Newmar Kountry Star, SUGGESTIONS before purchase?



## Mysticcherokee (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi, I go by Mystic. Tech I should know all of this with a name like Mystic, but JUST IN CASE I like to ask my peers, experienced ones if I can find them Im brand new hear and hubbs hasnt signed seperatly, but may post with me from time to time.
This RV is to be inspected by us tomorrow. Its got 40k miles on it. Any red flags out there. PLEEEEEEAZE speak up!BEFORE we waste time and money. Compliments on choice for our first rv are welcome too. We'll have to meet on the road for coffee and/or libations, tho Im a tee totaler, not a hater. Hugs! SOOOO excited!  Mystic


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 16, 2012)

hello and welcome, I do think more info on the RV is needed. ie diesel, gas, how old are the tires, slide out topper in good shape? do they have any maint. records on any repairs?. these are just a few. Some others will add to it, Good luck


----------



## Triple E (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello and welcome to RVUSA.  :applause:

First off if you have a diesel engine and the said engine is a CAT it is time to have the valves adjusted.  Cost, anywhere from $200.00 to $350.00.  On any diesel, is it time to change the filters, oil, fuel, transmission, water separator, air, and air dryer?  Same for the generator.  One thing I advise is to have an oil analysis done, cost, $15.00 to $25.00, engine, transmission and generator.  Antifreeze, when was the last time the engine has been flushed and does it have antifreeze for a diesel engine, not gas, there is a difference.  Also same for the generator.

Holding tanks, black and gray.  ARE THEY CLEAN?!! Nothing worse then to clean out someone's waste.  Be sure to test the propane system and that everything that it applies too works. * A motor home is only as good as the previous owners.*  This motor home was top of the line when new but that was 17 years ago.  How has it been taken care of??  Charge the water lines and check for leaks, again check all that applies to the water system.  Open the engine cover and check for any burnt wires or leaking oil.  As hollis stated, tires, if they are more then seven years old it is time to replace.

Feel around on the floors, especially around the toilet, and walls for soft spots and stains on the ceiling.  This is an indication of water damage.  If found RUN.

Most important, don't let the motor home fever do your judging.  There are a lot of coaches to chose from.  Do It Right.  Please come back and let us know how it went.  Good luck.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 16, 2012)

I knew someone would come on and give better advice that I did. Good job Steve.


----------



## Triple E (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you hollis.


----------



## Mysticcherokee (Mar 16, 2012)

AS I Type getting ready to buy 1996 Newmar Kountry Star, SUGGESTIONS before purchase?



			
				H2H1;76765 said:
			
		

> I knew someone would come on and give better advice that I did. Good job Steve.


We havent seen it YET. Tomorrow p.m. Typing what my hubbs says ti say, besides THANKS A LOT!! Woo Hoo. Great Advice from BOTH! Was told this is being sold by Son for owner who is the father, and the only owner at at that, Generator profess serviced and tuned at local rv center with service record. 2 new  front steering tires by cooper.Ford 460 fuel injected motor.Alll elec and hydraulics for leveler work, clean clean clean, and babied by guy who does not want to sell the memories or the rv, but Son wants to sell, Fathers health makes rving undoable. Started weekly, and driven to keep things in as good a working order as possible..Thanks so much again, and am open to more, with the extra info added. THIS IS GONNA BE AWESOME. I too (yeah a woman) am a proud Vet-USN, Mystic


----------



## Mysticcherokee (Mar 16, 2012)

How much did these run new, in 1996. Does anyone know, please> Mystic


----------



## Triple E (Mar 16, 2012)

This is just a guess but if it is the one I am thinking of, $150,000 +.  With a slide add around 20K.  Is this the one you are looking at?  http://www.campingworld.com/rvsales/Class-A-Diesel/1996/Newmar-Kountry-Star/191588/  If so the cost sounds pretty high.  One more thing to add.  This has a rear radiator, be sure it is clean.  Rear radiators can get plugged by the slobber tube and needs to be kept clean.  Verify that the slobber tube does not vent into the air path of the radiator.  The oil pan exhaust oil fumes from the oil pan up to the top of the engine out a tube that is called the "slobber tube".  If this tube is not directed away from the radiator then the radiator fan will blow the oil fumes into the radiator fins.  This oil will collect dust and plug the fins on the radiator.  Hope I explained this right or so you can understand it.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 16, 2012)

hey Steve, do they make a rear end gas MH? Just asking, she stated it was a Ford 460 fuel injection


----------



## Triple E (Mar 16, 2012)

H2H1;76770 said:
			
		

> hey Steve, do they make a rear end gas MH? Just asking, she stated it was a Ford 460 fuel injection



Oops, my bad.  :stupid:  I missed that post.  Would have saved me a lot of typing and spell checks.  lol  I just assumed that it was a diesel.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 16, 2012)

hey I knew you knew better,How the weather up your way? we pushing the 80's here


----------



## Triple E (Mar 16, 2012)

H2H1;76773 said:
			
		

> hey I knew you knew better,How the weather up your way? we pushing the 80's here



We got in the low 40's today.  Snow is almost gone but they are calling for more tomorrow.  We have also had a lot of rain.  All of the creeks and rivers are over flowing so lots of floods which is good because the Dams need the water.


----------



## wildcatervin (Mar 17, 2012)

Just my 2 cents worth,yes they did make a rear gas pusher.Almost bought 1 but the dealer didnt want to deal.Dont think they were very popular.


----------



## Mysticcherokee (Mar 17, 2012)

Boy oh Boy that wasnt even worth the gas. What a disappointment! It wasnt the 31k one, but another! Oh well, onward ever onward, our search continues for our home away from home, ride to good times. Thanks for the info. it was invaluble! Im still stoked/excited about all this. Weve been wanting to do this for a while,  but Hubbs has just recently said "Okay its time, lets do this!" We used to have a pop up, and literally wore that thing out from use. Spent whole summers in a camping area with the kid. The "kid" learned to ride his bicycle from some other campers and my hubby and I helping. What memories, smores, and campfire smoke. Friends and lots of beer back then, not anymore. But we still love fun! Woo Hoo! I can hardly wait. Playin cards, shuffleboard. Thanks agin, Mystic and Her Man


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Mystic don't give up keep looking and one will fall in your lap


----------



## Mysticcherokee (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks ! H2h1! I wont give up! I need a vacation about 4 times a year, LOL!  Mystic


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Mystic, please just call me Hollis all my RV freinds do.


----------



## Mysticcherokee (Mar 17, 2012)

H2H1;76783 said:
			
		

> Hi Mystic, please just call me Hollis all my RV freinds do.


ikey doke Hollis. Sorry to hear we are losing a helpful member, just as Im coming on. Par for the course, my old Granny would say! LOL! Oh well, Im sure we can limp along, and there will be others that know the answers to mechanical and a myriad of other type problems, that would result in a query, with hopefully an answer. About my bedtime. Usually 9ish, but Im not feeling 100% of late. Ive fot fivromyalgia and a host of other "Flictions", which keep me regularly going oooh! ahhhh!, and the like. I shall try and save yall the drama, boring subject anyways! Righto, gnight then!  Mystic

tho sometimes i sit up, lurk and read, GUILTY AS CHARGED!!!! As the Mad Hatter said to the Queen of hearts" Im a poor man yer Honor!" ROFLMAO!


----------



## C Nash (Mar 17, 2012)

Half of the fun is searching for a rv.  You will see a lot of these that sound to good to be true.  Keep looking and dont jump into anything.  Dont believe ever thing a salesperson tells you.  Exception Ken of GTS here on the forum and there are others.  If they tell you there have never been pets in the rv watch out!!!  Ever camper you see in a campground has pets except us LOL.  Tere are still plenty of rvers here on the forum willing to give advice.  Just remember its our opinion and not gospel.


----------



## TC Coody (Mar 22, 2012)

COUPLE POINTS ON A USED rv......
1 most likely will need new tires
2 roof will need to be resealed
3 budget $1k for miss things that you will need to spend tune up, belts, hoses 
4 budget $500+ to stock it...it is a 2nd home, you will need bath and kitchen stuff, bed room stuff, tools etc


Most of all, HAVE FUN LOOKING


----------



## ARFFMAN (Mar 23, 2012)

Just to put in my 2 cents in. I just bought a 1995 Kountry Air and researching them I found them in the price range between $14,500- $38,000. I'm in the process of reconditioning it. Let me know if your get one of that year. I have been learning much.
Thanks to everyone!


----------



## rocker22 (Mar 26, 2012)

Triple E;76764 said:
			
		

> Hello and welcome to RVUSA.  :applause:
> 
> First off if you have a diesel engine and the said engine is a CAT it is time to have the valves adjusted.  Cost, anywhere from $200.00 to $350.00.  On any diesel, is it time to change the filters, oil, fuel, transmission, water separator, air, and air dryer?  Same for the generator.  One thing I advise is to have an oil analysis done, cost, $15.00 to $25.00, engine, transmission and generator.  Antifreeze, when was the last time the engine has been flushed and does it have antifreeze for a diesel engine, not gas, there is a difference.  Also same for the generator.
> 
> ...



You're Right!


----------

